# Rust spots on irons



## HughJars (Oct 25, 2017)

So, as I was years late to party on soaking studs in water to loosen them, I'm expecting expert advice on how best to remove rust spots from the back cavity on irons. Suggestions please?


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2017)

give them a soak in a bowl of cola


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 25, 2017)

WD-40 and rub with a cotton bud


----------



## User62651 (Oct 25, 2017)

Once cleaned treat with Youngs 303 gun oil! Lovely smell.


----------



## HughJars (Oct 25, 2017)

Dando said:



			give them a soak in a bowl of cola
		
Click to expand...

i did think that would be the lazy option, but will the coke eat into the glue holding the back weights in?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2017)

i usually give it a rub with a wire brush and dry.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 25, 2017)

HughJars said:



			So, as I was years late to party on soaking studs in water to loosen them, I'm expecting expert advice on how best to remove rust spots from the back cavity on irons. Suggestions please?
		
Click to expand...

You have 3 choices - chemical (acid) physical (Dremel is the best) or electrical (rig up in an electrolite solution and run a current through).

All will work to a degree.


----------



## HughJars (Oct 25, 2017)

duncan mackie said:



			You have 3 choices - chemical (acid) physical (Dremel is the best) or electrical (rig up in an electrolite solution and run a current through).

All will work to a degree.
		
Click to expand...

OK seriously, who knew?  well you apparently 
https://www.dremel.com/en_US/projects/-/project-details/172366/clean-golf-clubs


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2017)

If it's a chromed head then a bit of aluminium foil rubbed over the spot does the trick.

(It does on my vintage chromed heads anyway.)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2017)

Good stuff fir asking Hugh as my putter has just developed some rust spots


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 25, 2017)

I would just give them a good rub, then apply a light oil such as WD40 or GT85.
Works for mine (not that I have rust spots on them)


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2017)

Bar Keepers Friend

This is the best stuff that I've found. Works a treat.

http://www.diy.com/departments/kilr...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPPMxr7qjNcCFRSMUQodNfICiA


----------



## xreyuk (Oct 26, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Bar Keepers Friend

This is the best stuff that I've found. Works a treat.

http://www.diy.com/departments/kilr...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPPMxr7qjNcCFRSMUQodNfICiA

Click to expand...

I asked this same question one GolfWrx and told Bar Keepers Friend also.

Iâ€™ve tried WD40 and it didnâ€™t help get rid of existing rust, just prevent further rust.

My irons are forged if that makes a difference.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Good stuff fir asking Hugh as my putter has just developed some rust spots
		
Click to expand...

In the middle of the face perhaps? 

As for the OP's question...Coke does indeed work pretty well, primariy for 'spots', but I've use it to remove surface rust on a Carbon putter that I had thought was 'stainless'! Once 'treated' then the likes of WD40 is needed to keep water (therefore more rust) away. 

Dremel action is rather unsubtle! It can remove rust, but also quite a bit more!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 26, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			In the middle of the face perhaps? 

As for the OP's question...Coke does indeed work pretty well, primariy for 'spots', but I've use it to remove surface rust on a Carbon putter that I had thought was 'stainless'! Once 'treated' then the likes of WD40 is needed to keep water (therefore more rust) away. 

Dremel action is rather unsubtle! It can remove rust, but also quite a bit more!!
		
Click to expand...

Stick a brass brush wheel in the dremel and it can't remove much more than the rust.


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 1, 2018)

Are you ok to use bar keepers friend to clear rust spots from forged irons?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2018)

I recently had to clean some rust off some irons I was selling. After a bit of googling I elected to use vinegar and a scrunched up ball of tin foil. And it worked! Cheap solution since we had both in the house already.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2018)

My clubs were in the locker for a couple of weeks and the 9, PW and 7 iron had rust on the wear marks on the face. Just brought them home have a clean with WUL and a wire brush, got rid of the rust and these a forged blades.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2018)

My Vokey Oil Can wedges are very rust-spotted.  I'm not _that_ bothered - but I'm not being honest if I don't admit that I didn't realise they would go that way.  I'm guessing that that is just the way of things with Oil Can finish clubs - or should they not really be rusting...?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My Vokey Oil Can wedges are very rust-spotted.  I'm not _that_ bothered - but I'm not being honest if I don't admit that I didn't realise they would go that way.  I'm guessing that that is just the way of things with Oil Can finish clubs - or should they not really be rusting...?
		
Click to expand...

They're supposed to rust a bit aren't they?


----------



## Cols_Ears (Feb 1, 2018)

A word of caution to anyone with an older Scotty Cameron or similar with a gun blue or oil can finish DO NOT PUT THESE IN COKE you will remove the finish entirely and be left with a raw putter.

For forged and plated irons or stainless irons you can do what you need and not really worry about the finish coming off they are pretty durable. But I have always found that a scotchbrite pad (you can normally find these near the sink!) designed for non scratch cleaning on non stick cookware works well on most golf clubs. 0000 grade wire wool is another option which will remove rust be leave the surface un-damaged.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2018)

Surely a time to buy new irons!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They're supposed to rust a bit aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

As said - I'm not that bothered - maybe they are rusting just as intended - but suits me - I quite like my clubs nice and grubby (though do try and keep grooves clear and faces clean of dirt) - they are our tools after all.  I suspect others look at my wedges and wonder what on earth I'd been doing


----------



## Ross M. Anderson (May 2, 2021)

Okay, first of all, sorry for being late reply. A couple of days ago I had faced the same rusty problem with my clubs. Then my friend suggests this blog too. It's really game-improving blog. You should check this out - How to Clean Rusty Golf Clubs.


----------

